
The Sleeping Habits of Geniuses - KhalilK
http://nymag.com/health/bestdoctors/2014/genius-sleeping-habits-2014-6/
======
jeremysmyth
Terrible visualization. George Simenon, with the innermost entry, slept and
woke exactly the same as Beethoven, who was near the outside. Beethoven's
"line" is therefore several times longer than Simenon's, as is Victor Hugo's.

------
nextweek2
The whole thing looked fairly average, indicating that sleep patterns have
nothing to do with intelligence.

